# Broxson Outdoors NB Cobia/King Kayak Fishing Tournament 5/14/11



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

*Broxson Outdoors NB Cobia/King Kayak Fishing Tournament Sun. 5/15/11*

I put together the Navarre Beach King Mack Kayak Series 2 years ago as a group of informal tournaments and a fun way to get some kayakers together at the prime "hunting grounds" for king mackerels-Navarre Beach. A good number of you have participated (as many as 21 at last year's Cobia/King tourney) and this year is going to be even better! Planned dates are *5/15/11 (Cobia/King) 5/28/11 (King of Kings) 7/16/11 (Tarpon/Kings)* (BTW: Do not forget to sign up for the GCKFA Tourney at the Captain's meeting on Friday. 

Broxson Outdoors www.broxsonoutdoors.com recently asked me about getting involved in this series as a way to support the kayak fishing community. You may not have heard of them because this is their 1st full year and many of us seldom go up Hwy 87 when traveling in Navarre. They are locally owned, only 1 mile from Hwy 98 on Hwy 87 (on the left) and they have a wide variety of frozen bait, (cigs, menhaden, northern mackerel, bonito, shrimp, squid, etc.) live bait (eels, shrimp, bull minnows, sand fleas, etc.) and tackle. (including a big selection of Shimano reels and inshore lures I noticed) On 5/14/11, be sure and bring you rods and reels that you want to swap to Broxson Outdoors. People will be coming from out of state for a huge tackle swap in their parking lot like the one at J&M tackle in Orange Beach.

The Cobia/King Mackerel kayak fishing tournament at Navarre Beach is Sun. 5/15/11. Cost is $10 per person and winner takes all for the largest legal Cobia in total length (Must be 33" to fork min. to meet FL law) (Due to potential hazard of getting a big cobia into a kayak, you may finish reeling the fish in on the beach after getting the fish to your kayak as long as you are still sitting in your kayak on the beach.) In the event no one catches a cobia, the largest King Mackerel in length wins. (In the unlikely event neither are caught, the longest fish wins (no sharks or stingrays.)

Check-in time is 6am-6:30am and weigh-in is at 12:30pm sharp at *the East end of the Navarre Beach fishing pier parking lot* this time. This is an at your own risk get-together. The plan is to move it to Sunday in the event of bad surf/sea/weather conditions. (Check back here a couple of days prior for date changes.)

*Prizes:*
Each participant will receive a 10% discount card to Broxson Outdoors at sign-in. 

1st place-Cash (Ex. $200 if we have 20 participants)
2nd place-includes a Broxson Outdoors $75 gift certificate and other prizes. 
3rd place- will include some small prizes including a T-shirt and a paddle measuring sticker. (Big numbers and good sticking power from Broxson's that I wish I would have found earlier for my paddle.) 

They have been killing the Kings at the Navarre Beach Pier lately, including the pier record of 48lb last week! If you think it is too late for cobia, I caught my 1st kayak cobe on May 22 last year at Navarre Beach.

Check out this 2010 thread with some cool pics:
Navarre Beach Cobia/King Kayak Tournament RESULTS 

Now that April is behind us, we will have better surf days-Finally.* Who is in?*


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im down, where do i sign?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> im down, where do i sign?


Sign in is with Kreg in the parking lot right before everyone launches.

I'm in!

Alex


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

You can sign in and pay as early as 6am and then take off and start fishing. I'll will be signing people in until 6:30am and then I will try to play catch-up and fish myself.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Darn Kreg - you talked me into it.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Who else is planning on being there this weekend? The king that won the GCKFA Offshore Slam yesterday and the 1st place King came from Navarre Beach. Congrats to Darren and Mark!!! That was half of the kings caught for the whole tournament!!! The conditions could not have been any worse for kings yesterday. Anyone want to try to redeem themselves and actually catch some kings this time!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Kings*

Thanks Kreg, never would have thought a 6.6 lb King would have put me in the running. I know it was tough but wow. Pony went out that afternoon and went 8 for 5 and all his Kings would have placed higher than ours. Just goes to show you that timing is everything. Thanks goes to Ted, Ferd and GCKFA for all the hard work, an outstanding tourney!!!

Darren


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I started to throw my king back, too but I guess we made the right decision to keep our early king. 

The moon phase will be a lot better this weekend for the kings. The weather forecast looks like there might be a barametric pressure drop and the the surf forecast is looking great right now! Who is ready to catch some kings or maybe even a cobia for cash or prizes for only $10? (The cost was kept low because it is really just about going out and having fun and meeting other kayakers at the best king spot around.)


----------



## GoldenEel (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I think I'll make it


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

*Nb kings*

I'M IN !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like I'll be back from TDY and be out there. Thanks Bud. Five guys prefished Navarre Fri morning and not one king was caught went to a diff location and got skunked as well... Sat was tuff sledding. looking forward to seeing out Navarre team Sat.

OurForNow,
Stressless\


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Hopefully weather cooperates? Although kings seem to like it a little rough. Weird how there weren't any out on Sat...


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be out of town for this (Jax classic) but I will mention it tonight at our PCKFA meeting!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sorry you will not be able to make it, Linda, but thanks for mentioning it at your meeting last night.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Due to the 3ft surf forecast for Sat. at this point, we will move this tourney to Sunday. (I guess it will be good if our lawns to actually get some rain.) Of course, we will keep an eye on Sunday's surf forecast, so check back here.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Conditions look good for tomorrow, so we will be having this Sun. 5/15/11!


----------

